# the haunted tents walkthrough 2015



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

ok I know im running a little late with posting the walk through for my haunt but hey ,,, at least I remembered.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice job! So much to look at and a lot of great little details. I liked your lighting too. I'll bet the TOT's loved it!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Well done!
Your pirates are great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet set up. Loved your lighted arches, great way to start out the haunt


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

After seeing this, I wish I'd bought stock in spider webbing

Beautifully detailed haunt!


----------

